# does anyone use yahoo stores?



## sevarg (Mar 21, 2007)

does anyone use yahoo stores?


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

This is a really good question, I would like to know myself.


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*I have a Yahoo Store Website with a pre-designed template. It was EASY EASY EASY to set up. However, adding items is tedious...*

*My Website is: MzTees.Com*
*Ebay Store: Hot*Tees*

*Gail, Nurse in Ohio*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There is some feedback about yahoo stores in past threads. I think if you do a forum search for yahoo or yahoo stores, you'll find some threads.

Here's one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/t1049.html


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a Yahoo store - my site is in my signature. My site is a lot of custom work over the Yahoo store tags, but you can do a lot of different stuff with it. I think Blood is the New Black uses a Yahoo store too, if I remember correctly. 

I like it, but I couldn't tell you how it compares to others as it's the only one I've used.


----------



## stunn (Sep 6, 2006)

seibei said:


> I have a Yahoo store - my site is in my signature. My site is a lot of custom work over the Yahoo store tags, but you can do a lot of different stuff with it. I think Blood is the New Black uses a Yahoo store too, if I remember correctly.
> 
> I like it, but I couldn't tell you how it compares to others as it's the only one I've used.


dud your website is awsome and i love the shirts and you have good prices........keep up the good work


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

We use them, too. And as Gail mentioned, my only complaint is that it is very tedious adding to the catalog. Lot's of functionality. I am still trying to learn all the goodies available.

I have used Yahoo as a host for most of the websites I have done over the years.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi you can get a free software that is really easy to use its shop-script and done in php no coding etc. needed, get you a host at about $90.00 per year domain name included,, cheap and easy, take it from me I know nothing about code.

R.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry off topic,,


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

shucks thats a old thread I think I have Mad Cow!!


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL, no Roger ... my bad ... I dug it up without noticing the date. I was waiting for t-shirts my wife is going to wear during the Long Beach show to finish in the dryer ... had a bit more time on my hands than I am used to, sorry.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I just jumped into doing my own a few weeks ago and know absoultely nothing about coding or websites...other than how to use them to buy stuff!! lol

Anyway, I've got alot to lean but have a site that doesn't look too bad...actually looks better than what I paid some dude $1000 for before!!

I'm finding it pretty easy to learn and work with. I bought a couple "Dummies" books on Y'Stores and working on getting some basic SEO incorporated into the site. 

So far...over 700 visits but no sales!! LOL


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

I hear ya, John. It takes awhile to build up visitors, and tweak everything to target your visitor clicks into SALES clicks. And this being right after Xmas, makes it so much harder.

At this point, I am considering going back to offering web design to compensate the slow periods. I just have no clue how much to reasonably charge for my new style of sites with a flash side and html side, then how much to maintain/update.

Last year was easy for us, the retail designing/printing/sales filled the gaps between custom work ... I forgot about the dropout, after Xmas!


----------

